# I need a rough price for gumwood? anyone know?



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

what the title says lol


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I just checked my supplier online and as has been the case lately, they have no stock and consequently no price. If you are looking for gumwood for it's durability, the main reason it has been a major player in the boatbuilding industry, try substituting purpleheart. It stands up just about as well.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

k thx paul


----------



## CANDL (Sep 18, 2010)

My local Woodcraft stoor …. on sale … 6/4 Red Gum $0.99 BF limit 100 BF
They had only one big skid and said they doubted they would get more.

For refernece 4/4
Red Oak 1.99
Poplar 1.99
Cherry 2.99

I gotr some of all except the poplar.

Regards
Carl


----------

